# вопрос исключительно знатокам



## bombastic (9 Авг 2012)

жутко понравился баян фирмы классика, на одном из выступлений Семёна Шмелькова. что за "машина", чьих рук дело расскажите о инструменте пожалуйста!


----------



## gariknsk (6 Ноя 2012)

Если не ошибаюсь - это "мир" по спец заказу.


----------



## lelikbolik (6 Ноя 2012)

на "Мир" как то не похож уж больно у него гриф "Юпитерский"


----------



## Magistr (6 Ноя 2012)

Туляки делали, Николай Гришаев. Очень удобный компактный баян, мне безумно понравился.


----------

